# SKS - cut the barrel or not?



## Cadcom (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a standard length SKS. I like the look of the paratrooper and would rather have the handiness of the 16.5" bbl. Any one know how much it would cost to get my existing bbl cut down and sights re-fitted? Any recommendations on a smith who could do the work? OR would it just be better to sell or trade the one I have and buy a para length model? Im kind of new to the SKS world so any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Cadcom (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry - I may have posted this in the wrong section. Could a mod move it over to the firearms discussion area for me?


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 20, 2009)

I have entertained the idea of this myself !!  an if you have it sucessfully done an the outcome is good let me know or do a follow up thread !!!  i have 2 paras (not 4 sale) but have wanted a russian one as well and have never seen a russian shorty SKS !!!


----------



## Cadcom (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll post what ever i do back to the thread. Mine is a Norinco but I'm sure the process would be the same.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 20, 2009)

i agree !


----------



## njanear (Feb 22, 2009)

I may be wrong, but I think that if you go to shorten that barrel, you 'might' have to contend with opening up the gas port a little more (but to what, I don't have a clue).  Also, there is the chrome-lined barrel - when you cut it, I don't know if you can easily re-crown the barrel due to the chrome lining.  Thoughts from the real gunsmiths?

PS:   If you could find someone to trade with, that would probably be a better deal.  Once upon a time, I owned one of those SKS 'paras' - wish I wouldn't have traded it off.


----------



## parolebear (Feb 23, 2009)

A post to Redneckcamo, I do not believe the "para" was ever made by the Russians.  The "para" was never a true military weapon but was a marketing ploy (great one) by Norinco.  (I have been told this but not an expert by any means).


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 23, 2009)

*russian sks*



parolebear said:


> A post to Redneckcamo, I do not believe the "para" was ever made by the Russians.  The "para" was never a true military weapon but was a marketing ploy (great one) by Norinco.  (I have been told this but not an expert by any means).



They never did it too my knowledge either mann !!! but if I could get  one  I would see  about having it shortened becasue I really am not a fan of the longer SKSs ......


----------



## Cadcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone have a para they want to trade! Ill throw in 50 bucks also, all I want is the steel hardware (barrel, receiver, etc) I want to keep my Tapco stock....


----------



## nechecura (Mar 4, 2009)

My gunsmith did it for $75 and it functions great.


----------



## Cadcom (Mar 4, 2009)

Nechecura,

Thanks for the reply. Who did your work?


----------



## bankwalker (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll cut that sucker off for you.  A hacksaw and a couple of files will make you good to go.  

You ever find the magazines?


----------



## Big7 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cadcom said:


> I'll post what ever i do back to the thread. Mine is a Norinco but I'm sure the process would be the same.



Not knocking your gun... but if is a Norinco and you had
the equip. and knowledge to do it yourself that would be fine.

I wouldn't spend any money on anything but a Yugo
or a true Russian as far as paying a custom Smith.

Again just MHO. Not knocking your gun.
I love anything that goes "BANG"


----------



## Cadcom (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah bank - I have mags for days now!
And Big 7 if i can get it done for around 75 bucks I'll do it. I got the rifle from Bankwalker and have never owned one so this is kind of my test bed/projects SKS. I really like this little rifle. I may look at a russian down the road.


----------



## SouthernKyllr (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a para SKS....if you need any measurements let me know and I'll get 'em for ya.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 13, 2009)

Now I am not claiming to b any kinda expert on the subject of SKS rifles. I once knew a feller that said he was a FFL, he told me those sks and AK guns weren't worth shucks. Said the headspace would open up badly at about 2500 rounds. But he was trying to sell me on a colt AR15. Wish I'd have bought one back then.


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 15, 2009)

sounds to me like an ffl that sells ar's.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 15, 2009)

bearpugh said:


> sounds to me like an ffl that sells ar's.



yep!


----------



## olchevy (Apr 15, 2009)

I just wonder how it would affect accuracy, I mean its not like they are known for accuracy out of my norinco with a good rest(a folded up towel..lol) at 100yards im looking in the 2-3''range. 

I just wonder how it would affect it. I talked to my local gun smith and he said its not worth the trouble, oh and you do have to drill the gas opening bigger...just some food for thought


----------



## Cadcom (Apr 25, 2009)

Im not too concerned about accuracy (within reason). I have several rifles that will fit that bill if needed. If I can maintain a 2" - 3" group at 100 yds I'll take it. Im really looking more for portability and behind-the-seat-ability with this thing.  Thanks to all who have replied - its a work in progress and progress is slow right now!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 27, 2009)

Just get a folding synthetic stock for it. Makes it shorter and doesn't affect the accuracy.


----------



## Cadcom (Apr 27, 2009)

Im not a big fan of folders - the SKS already has a Tapco T6 adjustable on it and I really like the way the shorter barrel handles. I may just buy a paratrooper model and leave this one alone....


----------



## Madrox (May 12, 2009)

I have done this to a Yugo and a Norinco. The yugo had gas valve problems from the get go that I had to address. The norinco I had no issues what so ever. Borrowed a threading tool from a member of an sks forum and re-threaded the Yugo for a muzzle break. Both of them turned out nice, and accuracy wasn't greatly effected. Its a fun project to attempt. Just give it a shot.


----------

